# BEFEHLSLISTE



## Guest (3. Dez 2003)

Tach!
Kann mir jemand sagen ob und wo es eine "Liste der JAVA-Befehle" mit Erklärung gibt?
THANX


----------



## mariopetr (3. Dez 2003)

falls du die reservierten woerter meinst:
abstract
double
int
strictfp **
boolean
else
interface
super
break
extends
long
switch
byte
final
native
synchronized
case
finally
new
this
catch
float
package
throw
char
for
private
throws
class
goto *
protected
transient 
const *
if
public
try
continue
implements
return
void
default
import
short
volatile
do
instanceof
static
while


* indicates a keyword that is not currently used 
 ** indicates a keyword that was added for Java 2


----------



## Guest (3. Dez 2003)

Ja, genau das meinte ich! Sind es etwa alle? Was ist dann
'substring'?
Ach, ja und Erklärung wäre nicht schlecht, denn unter 
'throw' oder 'transient' etc. kann ich mir leider nichts vorstellen.
Danke!


----------



## Nobody (3. Dez 2003)

substring: schneidet einen gewissen part aus einem string bzw stringbuffer raus, bzw nur dieser teil wird dann zur übergabe... verwendet

throw:
gehört zu try und catch. du kannst in einer methode der aufrufenden den fehler weiter "werfen", also er wird in der oberklasse behandelt


----------



## AlArenal (3. Dez 2003)

http://java.sun.com/api/index.html


----------



## needyourhelp (26. Jul 2004)

Ich hol mir jetzt eine Pizza  .

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn mir mal jemand bei obigem Link weitergeholfen hat bis ich wiederkomme.

Also ich such auch *eine* Liste mit allen Befehl(-smöglichkeiten)-en und den dazugehörigen Erklärungen.



DANKE
PS: Da blick ich nicht durch. Kann doch nicht jeden Link testen.


----------



## Roar (26. Jul 2004)

hier: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/
das sind alle packages der J2SE 1.4.2 mit allen klassen und allen methoden inklusive erklärungen und links zu tutorials.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jul 2004)

Eine komplette Liste der reservierten Schlüsselwörter:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...javainsel_020002457ReservierteSchlusselworter
Da findest Du auch noch mehr.


----------



## needyourhelp (26. Jul 2004)

Leute, Ihr seid geil. Ich komm wieder, mampf mich satt und hab zwei Antworten.


DANKE  
PS: Bei soviel Befehlen, muss ich aufpassen mich nicht zu übergeben - mann, mann ,mann. Das kann dauern :###


----------

